# Cambrian Blue Clay



## dirrdee (Jan 18, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this clay?  I love the blue color.  From what I can see, it is only available from a russian website.  I wouldnt want to  order it that way, unless I was certain it was safe...do any of you know any US supplier?

Thanks
Dei


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 18, 2012)

Never heard of it.  I love working with clay for colors it would be great if there were a blue one.


----------



## debbism (Jan 19, 2012)

You can order it here - they are in New York

http://moscowonhudson.com


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you soaped it before, Deb??


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2012)

I know I have seen it for sale before on etsy (Rocky Top Soap shop - the guy who does all unscented bars). It's a really pale blue but very pretty.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 19, 2012)

I read on another forum something about a particular kind of blue clay being dangerous to use but I can't remember the details.  I think it had to do with the conditions under which it was processed and/or a particular ingredient.  Unfortunately, I can't look up the details because that site is down.  I think it was Siberian clay?  Anyhow, some more research might be in order.  Sorry I can't get more information at the moment.


----------



## dirrdee (Jan 19, 2012)

Judy, that what I am afraid of, they call it russian blue clay also, so that makes sense it could be the siberian clay you have heard about...I'll def research it more before I take the chance and if you find that link could you please share it?

Thanks 
Dei


----------



## debbism (Jan 19, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Have you soaped it before, Deb??



Never used it before but it did peak my interest


----------



## dirrdee (Jan 19, 2012)

I found this web site

http://www.rapansalt.ru/en/clay.htm


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't resist, I ordered the clay form the online source mentioned above.  Its only $4 but add ons made it a $17 order for 100 grams (or 3.5 oz) plus shipping...good grief I am an addict for sure!!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2012)

I think Bramble Berry is trying to source it.  You can ask on their Facebook page and they'll let you know.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 1, 2012)

The MSDS is here:

http://www.rapansalt.ru/en/clayinfo.htm

It contains small but measurable amounts of lead, arsenic, mercury and various radioactive compounds.  I don't know enough about what constitutes safe levels to know if this is safe to use or not.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> The MSDS is here:
> 
> http://www.rapansalt.ru/en/clayinfo.htm
> 
> It contains small but measurable amounts of lead, arsenic, mercury and various radioactive compounds.  I don't know enough about what constitutes safe levels to know if this is safe to use or not.



I saw some Internet sites that talk about radioactivity and uranium in it.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 11, 2012)

In that link on the right they list that clay as safe by the UK.  I would want to see the same numbers compared to common clays that we use such as french clay to see if these levels of lead, mercury and arsenic are normal?  These are natural occuring elements, but at what levels are normal/safe and not to be concerned about?

I dont think until there is more information available I would sell it, but I bought it because I am experimenting with natural colors.  From making the soap, it did seem to take alot of clay for the light color I got, so I may just try woad (ordered it) or indigo (out of stock) mixed with something else to get a similar color like Rocky Top Soap has (I love that color!)

Its all experimenting at this point, Im just posting my findings for others who may wonder about it also.


----------



## Bmbyx (Apr 5, 2012)

Rapan sell in large quantities and the clay is full of water with a very short shelf life (less than a year). When we spoke to the Rapan executive in Russia, he hung up the phone after a simple question about a minimum order (?!). 

Ordered 5 packs from one of the sellers listed above and paid a first-born in shipping costs only to receive it 3 weeks later. 

I have searched the world trying to find the Cambrian Clay that would not cost me my first-born in shipping costs. I have finally found it and ordered extra. Used it in CP soap (works beautifully)  and in clay mask (with Tea Tree and Rosemary EO) for my daughter and myself (we both have very oily, acne prone skin). 

I have listed extra in my supplier shop on Etsy just for this Clay http://www.etsy.com/shop/AltaiBotanicals?ref=si_shop 

I understand the concerns and questions about the clay. This clay came with 10 pages of Certificates of Approval, but none of them are in English. I would be happy to email you a copy of Certificates if you wish to take a look and possibly try to translate it. 

Lastly, Siberia (where Cambrian Clay is harvested from) is located East of Russia, and the radioactive zone is located West of Russia. Chances are the Cambrian Blue is quite safe to use, especially if it has 10 pages of Approval.  

Hope this helps


----------



## Fragola (Apr 5, 2012)

What does short shelf life mean ?

Talking about Cambrian ... that was 500 million years ago. I'm sure it will last another year, won't it ?


----------



## Bmbyx (Apr 5, 2012)

Fragola said:
			
		

> What does short shelf life mean ?
> 
> Talking about Cambrian ... that was 500 million years ago. I'm sure it will last another year, won't it ?








I am still scratching my head on this one. I could not get any answers from them. It may have short shelf life because it is wet and is packed in plastic. Just my wild guess.

:wink:


----------

